# Turku, Finland: gamers wanted!



## Telperion (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello . 

I'm an experienced DM who is currently without players here in Turku, Finland. I'm using D&D 3.5 with the Scarred Lands campaign setting. 

If you are into grim & gritty game worlds with the main balance towards roleplaying, fast combat, thinking on your feet and generally enjoy dark tales of heroism, then that's what I do.

At the moment I'm about to begin a general search for new players at Tyrma. So, if you'd like to try out my style of DMing in person here's your chance: the next game-evening is on Sunday, 28.11., from 12:15 to around 19:00.

If you are not familiar with Tyrma then visit http://org.utu.fi/tyyala/tyrma/. The site isn't fully operational at the moment(not my fault), but you'll get a fairly good idea of what it's all about with a little digging around.

For those who want to contact me I suggest PMing. I have plenty of material that will get you up-to-date on Scarred Lands history, theme and general information on my previous campaign. So, if you are living in the area and want some fluff to read throw me a private message.


----------

